# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Bending of The Elements: A Tutorial on Using the Elements to Your Advantage

## SinisterDezz

*

This Is Just a Copy From My DJ, I Decided to Post it so it Would get Out to More People. Enjoy. 


Waterbending, Firebending, Airbending, and Earth Bending

*Welcome to this... Tutorial, I guess. After successfully mastering all the elements (From ATLAB:TLA), I have decided to write a tutorial on how to bend all four elements, in order of how hard they are to bend. I find that bending the elements is a very easy way to have self-defense in the dreamworld, as it is resourceful and versatile. It is a good idea to learn this as a beginner-intermediate, as it is extremely helpful, and fun.
Now, let's begin. I will tell you how I learned how to bend the elements, and how instances where all of them help. The easiest of the four, is water. I will start with a little introduction of how I found out how to bend. It was one night where I became lucid and remembered that my current dream goal was to learn how to earthbend (The hardest of the elements, IMO). My subconscious told me to use bending *as an extension of myself* . Only a few weeks later did The Legend of Korra release an episode on the origin of bending, and say the exact same thing. Crazy moment of awesomeness for me. But the true lesson is that it is used as an extension of yourself. Now, let's begin.


*水*
*Water

*Water is a very resourceful element, and can, believe it or not, be used EVERYWHERE. (As long as you have an open mind.)
The best part of water bending is that water has 3 states, which can all be used to DEVASTATING effect. For instance, I use waterbending (Trust me, this is extremely dark) to kill enemies with ice. I freeze the water around my finger tips and shoot it at the enemies upper body, usually impaling them and killing them in seconds, much like how Hama, who we will get to later, uses in this picture. This method is called "Ice Claws"
Attachment 6250

It's very dark, but the dream world can be harsh, so you must be ready. Almost everything in this article will be dark, lethal. The elements are more beautiful then I make them out to be, since I usually only use them to fight.

Much to the same idea, I use a large icicle, much like a spear, to throw at the enemy like a trident. Now, if you don't want to be so cruel, waterbending can simply be used to freeze enemies in place, which (Probably) wont kill them.

Water is resourceful since you can find it anywhere, and yes, I mean everywhere. Even if you aren't near by a water source, water can simply be pulled out of the air. It can also be pulled out of clouds, plants, and, sadly, people. (Dark technique, which I will get to later.) In my persistent realm, I live next to a lake, so I almost never have to pull water from the environment. If you are against taking the life of helpless plants, it may be a good idea to carry around a water pouch, much like how Katara carries in ATLA.
As such:
Attachment 6251

Sometimes, you can even carry multiple. You can fill it on a regular basis, or you can just hold on to the same bending water. (Nasty)
Water doesn't have a whole lot of moves, but it can easily be mastered, which is why I rank it as the easiest element. Sometimes, it can be tricky to bend, but it is still a reliable element. You thought I was done with water? Hah! I still have dark secrets to reveal.

*Sub-Skill:
*血
Bloodbending


Oh god, this is dark. In the show, bloodbending requires a lot of precision, and can (Usually) only be performed during a full moon. Well, screw the shows rules, I use it whenever I like. If you get real good at it, you can even do it with your _mind._ Yes, your MIND. This is the most powerful move, but I HATE using it as I look at the faces of my enemies and only see severe pain as I crush their internal organs. This sub-skill is outlawed and frowned upon in the show, and is banned later in the show by Katara, as the move is too dark and powerful. But hey, you will do anything you have to if you are desperate enough. The motions for bloodbending are a lot faster and precise than regular water bending. Water bending is usually smooth. Push, and pull. As seen here, it has an unique movement, and hand orientation.

Attachment 6252

You can even see it in her face, this is some dark stuff. Bloodbending is more of an advanced move, so don't try it if you aren't ready. Practice on animals. It sounds cruel, but it's better than people. Water is the element of change.

Now, we move on to a more happy sub-skill, healing.

*Sub-Skill:
*復原
Healing

When you are trying to heal, you must bend the water AROUND and engulf your hands completely. It is actually harder to do than bloodbending, as it requires some kind of... feeling? You have to activate the healing powers in some way, create the glow and healing effect. I will show you a picture of what I mean. When the hands start to glow, that is when you are healing.

Attachment 6253

It's much like trying to learn how to fly. You got to feel it. It's a hard skill to master, but can help you and others out in the long run. Once you have mastered water bending, this is the skill you must learn last. Katara learned it by accident in the show, but trust me, you wont be able to learn it by accident.


*Learning
*
Now, you must be thinking, how do I LEARN water bending? Well, considering none of it is real, I wouldn't usually have an answer. Well, thankfully, Avatar: The Last Air Bender actually did a pretty good job on explaining each element and how they are learned and mastered. I will pull most of this from the Avatar wiki, so hold on for a second. I will paraphrase most of this. I will also include my personal findings on how to learn the moves.

The first move is learning how to "stream the water", which just involves you bending a small amount of water from a pool or lake, and moving it around your body, then placing it back into the pool or lake. This is very basic, but will help you get down the basic movements of waterbending, push and pull. Sadly, there is no great way to explain this, and no good pictures.

Push and Pull:
Creating waves is probably a better first move, as it touches on the fundamental of water bending: Push and pull. Water benders learned waterbending by looking at how the moon pushed and pulled the tides. Creating waves is a good way to learn this concept. Not to mention, creating 50 foot waves is just pure awesome. Start off with small waves though, you will get there eventually  :smiley: .

After mastering those moves, you will have a better "feel" and better control over water, which is always a good thing. 

Now, for some more advanced moves.

Water Spout:

Attachment 6254

This is so damn hard, I can only make a water spout 5 feet off the ground. It basically allows the bender to move around and dodge attacks a lot more freely and easily. Also, when you want to exit the spout, it can make for a pretty cool wave the flows in every direction. This is only useful in very few situations, as it requires a lot of water to create, and a lot of time. You are better off making a wall of ice and fleeing than creating a water spout. It's mostly a defensive move, and should only be used as such. Only when you stand your ground, must you use it.

Water Whip:

Well, seeing as I have reached my max amount of photos for this post, I shall explain the rest in detail, and writing  ::D: . The water whip is simply, whipping the water. The traditional style isn't as cool as the style Katara uses, where she actually makes the water into a WHIP. Bend water as if you were making an actual whip, then whip it, very simple, very effective. Though, ice is still more fun.

Last, but not least, is Steam Cloud:

The steam cloud move should only be used for cover or escape. It involves making water into steam, which is harder than you might think. Large amounts of steam can actually END a dream, as you lose sight and just fall out of the dream. I have done this before, so try not to create EXTREME amounts of steam. It will end badly.


Now, as a personal touch, I would like to add my own move. Ya, ya, I said Steam Cloud would be the final move, but this one is fun.

Water Rock:

Seeing as how this is the first element you shall master, I shall make a substitute for earthbending. 

THE WATER ROCK

Simply just make a ball of water into ice and chuck it at the enemy. Make it large, make it small.
It's a basic move that can substitute for earthbending early on.

Well, thanks for reading this post on the first element, water. Water bending aspects will play key roles in some firebending moves, such as the creation and redirection of lightning, which is one of my favorite and most used moves.

*完
The End*

----------


## imrossed

Really detailed and well thought out! I like it a lot. I think many who are looking to bend elements can use this to their advantage.

If I had to make one suggestion, I'd say to take out some of the parts stating that certain techniques are too difficult to do. It's far too easy to cause a bad schema in ones head which would then cause them to have a mental block and never perform a specific action (and to be honest I think you've given yourself a few schemas which is giving you trouble with a few of those moves  :Cheeky: ).

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Really detailed and well thought out! I like it a lot. I think many who are looking to bend elements can use this to their advantage.
> 
> If I had to make one suggestion, I'd say to take out some of the parts stating that certain techniques are too difficult to do. It's far too easy to cause a bad schema in ones head which would then cause them to have a mental block and never perform a specific action (and to be honest I think you've given yourself a few schemas which is giving you trouble with a few of those moves ).



The reason I forgot to mention is that most of the moves that are "difficult" have made me wake up when attempted. It's more of a Caution Notice more than anything else.  :smiley:

----------


## Megaquake2012

Where's earth bending air bending and fire bending(sorry if I can't post on old threads I'm kinda new here)

----------


## Eonnn

Thanks for the tutorial, going to download this Legend of Korra show. None of the pics worked by the way.

It would help if you explained how to do these moves in more detail? for example forming water around your fingertips, how do i do that? is it a mental thing or do you 'feel' it or is there more to it than that?

----------


## Eonnn

Wow, this Legend of Korra show is actually very good. Look forward to seeing your tutorial on the other elements.

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Thanks for the tutorial, going to download this Legend of Korra show. None of the pics worked by the way.
> 
> It would help if you explained how to do these moves in more detail? for example forming water around your fingertips, how do i do that? is it a mental thing or do you 'feel' it or is there more to it than that?



It's a mental thing. Most of this is mental, but moves really help.

As far as the pictures not working; they make work if you go into my DJ, but I set is as private... so....

----------

